# Boobs Or Ass man?



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

im the socialy akward man


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Boobs.

You can always help them with the ass in the gym...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I prefer a complete package myself, both are great; so I would say I am a both man.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a face and personality type of guy. A nice face and a good personality is a winner to me.


But out of the two options given, I'll probably have to go with ass. And when I say ass, I'm not saying I like those type of ass that are the size of a damn automobile, but an ass with a nice round shape to it, is a winner.


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


> I'm a face and personality type of guy. *A nice face and a good personality is a winner to me.*


Same here. Don´t really care if boobs are small and ass is flat.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

ASS.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

MikeTO said:


> Same here. Don´t really care if boobs are small and ass is flat.


I would be too, if I didn't have to become erect.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Gotta be ass


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> im the socialy akward man


:lmao

I like both but I would give the edge to BUTTS. Smaller than average boobs are :moyes1 but a nice small tight butt is :lenny hell I even surprise myself with the fact I like relatively big butts.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Personality, brain and eyes.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

there is nothing better than a perfectly round, symmetrical, plump, and juicy ass. 

seeing a woman in a dress with a big ass is the biggest turn on.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Used to be a boobs guy until about a year ago.

Firmly converted to the Ass Camp now. Don't necessarily like a massive ass, a good ass can come in all sizes :homer


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm actually an eyes man. From those two it'd be ass, though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ass any day of the week.

It would be a turn off if my pecs are bigger than her boobs, though. That thought only crossed my mind when I saw this girl at school last year. She had a pretty face but her chest was pretty much nonexistent. Didn't even believe it would be possible to have such flat boobs.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ass :homer


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love ass but I'm a boob man


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I love women who love boobs?


----------



## Mr Criminal (Oct 29, 2014)

Ass


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hooter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Usually the chicks I see whether it be at work or walking out wherever that have a nice ass have great bodies. 

Love chicks with a nice booty. :agree:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Boobs tend to keep my attention much longer than ass, so I gotta say boobs. Especially since there's a lot more boob cleavage than ass cleavage out there.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

My gf has Ds that are nice & firm. Hell all my gfs have been Cs or Bigger. 
Except for the girl that was 6'1 her ass was nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Boobs.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bit of both, though I also dig a woman's thighs, lips and eyes too.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Are you a Boobs or a Ass man?
> 
> Im a Boobs man i only date girls with Cs or Bigger but i dont mind if it comes with a Ass






96powerstroker said:


> My gf has Ds that are nice & firm. Hell all my gfs have been Cs or Bigger.
> Except for the girl that was 6'1 her ass was nice


 :kobe11


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice man ass is :banderas.

Question for ya'll; For boob men, when do boobs get TOO big? Natural or otherwise.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Neither, I'm a face and legs man. A pretty smile and eyes can melt me so much that I won't care if flat chested and no ass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A great ass usually goes with a great body, boobs not so much, but that said I still prefer a great pair of tits. Love a great pair of legs as well, and hips but a great smile is best of all.



Bigg Hoss said:


> Nice man ass is :banderas.
> 
> Question for ya'll; For boob men, when do boobs get TOO big? Natural or otherwise.


Depends on the body type, Denise Milani before she got fitness model skinny suited her humgous boobs perfectly, most women wouldn't though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tits, since they're both fun to play with _and_ they're nutritious. :curry2



nikola123 said:


> im the socialy akward man


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Dat ass


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

To think that people are actually crazy enough to just stick with one of the either instead of both.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Nice man ass is :banderas.
> 
> Question for ya'll; For boob men, when do boobs get TOO big? Natural or otherwise.


For me? generally when they start to get above a D cup; boobs just get too ungodly then honestly. I prefer a nice upper B or C cup myself, but D's are nice too of course.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well one of My ex friends was a E cup. Ive never seen bigger then that on a girl that on a small scale.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ass, all day.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm an ass man. I want to touch them. I want to squeeze them. I'm an ass man.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Nice man ass is :banderas.
> 
> Question for ya'll; For boob men, when do boobs get TOO big? Natural or otherwise.


If natural: Never.

If fake: As soon as implanted. 

Personally I love both teddies and asses. Squat-Booties > DYEL booties tho.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Face > personality > boobs > .................. ass (never got the infatuation with an orifice where shit comes out of)


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Definitely ass. I don't mind a small titted bitch once she has a nice round ass. But nothing looks more unappealing than the side view of a woman with watermelons for tits and a flat ass.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

APEX said:


> Boobs.
> 
> You can always help them with the ass in the gym...


A squatting ass and a natural big old ass are two completely different types of asses. A squatter's ass is no substitute for the real deal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Boobs over ass. But neither are necessary. 

The girl I'm fucking now is a small B cup. But dat ass, tho. 

So. Yeah. Awkward. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm an ass man. I couldn't really care less about the breasts, in all honesty, but if a woman is busty, so be it. The face is far more important to me, though, but to answer the question, Billy Gunn is the prophet who will give you your answer.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm an ass man myself, love that booty :homer


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Both. I honestly can't decide.

Curvy women FTW.


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

Ass is the best but sometimes boobs can be ass


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Ass man. I'd take a girl with a nice ass but non existent boobs over a girl with big boobs but a flat as an ironing board excuse for an ass any day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Big Breast man. Preferably C cups or higher.*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Adios Motherfucker said:


> Ass man. I'd take a girl with a nice ass but non existent boobs over a girl with big boobs but a flat as an ironing board excuse for an ass any day.


Agree, strongly.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Big Breast man. Preferably C cups or higher.*


C cups are considered big? Not trying to sound like an ass, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I Start at C but the biggest Ive seen in person was Es


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> I Start at C but the biggest Ive seen in person was Es


Hmm, alright. I dunno, my concept of cup sizes is a bit distorted, but I still find it curious that a C is big to men.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Boobs, hands down (my pants)

Check this representation of my perfect woman for example









If that doesn't sway you, you can't be helped.

Freud argued that men who liked big tits wanted to fuck their own mothers, but I think Freud liked to suck cocks, so it's apples and oranges I guess.


EDIT @ THWAGGER- C cups are not big at all unless you have tiny elf hands like I suspect many posters on this forum do


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Hmm, alright. I dunno, my concept of cup sizes is a bit distorted, but I still find it curious that a C is big to men.


Do you ever see legit big tits on TV? I don't (unless fake which doesn't count) so of course standards are not gonna be high for tits unless you live in Russia where big tits are mainstream lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

tush


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Boobs. I have it on good authority that chicks do indeed poop. And I don't want to get anywhere near that.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

^ Retarded argument. You make it sound like we're talking about anal sex and not a woman's ass cheeks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> Do you ever see legit big tits on TV? I don't (unless fake which doesn't count) so of course standards are not gonna be high for tits unless you live in Russia where big tits are mainstream lol.


I don't need to see them on tv, I have a legit pair of huge tits, which is why I find it so weird when people are like "OMG C cups" like that's incredibly tiny from my view.



Jimshine said:


> EDIT @ THWAGGER- C cups are not big at all unless you have tiny elf hands like I suspect many posters on this forum do


:lel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a man who appreciates both Boobs and Ass, not sure I can decide which I like better to be honest, and since I don't have to I pick both.



Bigg Hoss said:


> Nice man ass is :banderas.
> 
> Question for ya'll; For boob men, when do boobs get TOO big? Natural or otherwise.


All comes down to how they look on her body, for the most part, but for me personally it is tough yo get to "to big" status with me.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

This is my idea of seeing things from a womans point of view


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> This is my idea of seeing things from a womans point of view


That's...about right. Although for myself and many of my family members there's even less of a downward range of view.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I have a similar problem when my knob dips into the water in the toilet


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm an ass and abs guy.

Tits are great, but aren't required for a girl to get it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What's wrong with liking both equally?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

ho ho ho... everyone has a preference my good man


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

1. FACE
2. BOOBS
3. ASS

so imma boob guy


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I don't need to see them on tv, I have a legit pair of huge tits, which is why I find it so weird when people are like "OMG C cups" like that's incredibly tiny from my view.
> 
> 
> 
> :lel


You don't understand, it's not quite mainstream or "politically correct" (at least where I am from, Austria) to like em big, I remember getting lold at by people in groups at partys when I was talking about it as if I was making some crazy joke about a weird ass fetish like bestiality (srs) when we were discussing sexual preferences.

Cultures are different everywhere. Maybe big teddies and asses are normal and widely accepted where you're from, here people shut the fuck up about it and keep silent unless they're WITH girls with these attributes, you're not making yourself popular here talking about things like that. Girls also kinda do the same with muscular guys, they think it's "shallow" to be into shredded guys which is lolworthy as nobody is forcing me to lift, but whatever. Basically, masculinity/femininity is not that popular here.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So Bigg Hoss whats big to you then. Never knew u was a chick lol.

My current Has Ds


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> You don't understand, it's not quite mainstream or "politically correct" (at least where I am from, Austria) to like em big, I remember getting lold at by people in groups at partys when I was talking about it as if I was making some crazy joke about a weird ass fetish like bestiality (srs) when we were discussing sexual preferences.
> 
> Cultures are different everywhere. Maybe big teddies and asses are normal and widely accepted where you're from, here people shut the fuck up about it and keep silent unless they're WITH girls with these attributes, you're not making yourself popular here talking about things like that. Girls also kinda do the same with muscular guys, they think it's "shallow" to be into shredded guys which is lolworthy as nobody is forcing me to lift, but whatever. Basically, masculinity/femininity is not that popular here.


Eh, America generally doesn't give a fuck, they're just mainly very conventionally attractive oriented, so liking big tits isn't a problem, but liking someone considered 'ugly' is. 



96powerstroker said:


> So Bigg Hoss whats big to you then. Never knew u was a chick lol.
> 
> My current Has Ds


Yes, I am a chick. 

I guess a D is a decent size, but I'm a 36J so anything above that would be 'big' to me.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

No one asks chicks if they prefer cock or balls 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> No one asks chicks if they prefer cock or balls
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


I think most would prefer if a man had both.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm much more attracted to butt than boobs, and always have been. That being said a lot of ppl prefer huge tits/butt and I actually find the huge ones to be kinda gross.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I also agree that face outranks both. 

I'm natch attracted to asses a lot, but not very picky. If the girl is cute, as long as she doesn't have a completely ugly ass i wouldn't care one bit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am all about dem ear lobes.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am a total boob man since those jugs do give me a wider distraction.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a face man.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol it gonna be hard to find Bigger then that Bigg Hoss


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Both.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Lol it gonna be hard to find Bigger then that Bigg Hoss


'Bigg'. :millhouse


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm an boob guy, between the two options. We can actively work on her getting an ass, but I ain't paying for breast implants.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

'Bigg' I can say the biggest Ive ever seen was a E. Lol a J is damn near unbelieveable. Must run in the family??


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

I look at face first when looking at a girls looks. But between boobs and ass I go for boobs. Last 5 chicks or so I've been with all had D Cups or above. With my current girlfriend being a D36

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Always been an ASS man.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Ass.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

definitive boobs. A really glorious ass gets my attention thou, but it needs to be mega spectacular.


----------



## boxxx (May 28, 2014)

AssMan!!!!


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> For boob men, when do boobs get TOO big? Natural or otherwise.


I'm definitely a boob guy, but I'm a fan of them all. I suppose it depends on the woman. A petite and waify girl with cheekbones and slender arms would look out of place with D-cup knockers, plus the back-pain would be terrible. Conversely, on a belle with hips to grab onto, nothing beats a pair of jiggly motorboaters. Giggity!

I'm not a fan of "enhanced" breasts, if a girl feels it'd make her feel more feminine, who am I to judge? I can understand if, for example, female bodybuilders want to get the operation, since their chests inevitably morph into Triple H's.

So long as a woman is happy with her body and not too stingy with second base, all's good.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

My sig pic speaks for itself I am huge fan of a juicy big ass. I got love for boobs as well.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Neither. You can see both daily with little left to the imagination with all the skimpy outfits people wear. I'm all about a nice hairy beaver.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> ... I have a legit pair of huge tits, which is why I find it so weird when people are like "OMG C cups" like that's incredibly tiny from my view...


jfc, thwagger...


----------



## HollyWood92 (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Tits.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Ima ass man


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a vagina man


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Face and Ass. Im weird and actually like small titties!


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Eh, America generally doesn't give a fuck, they're just mainly very conventionally attractive oriented, so liking big tits isn't a problem, but liking someone considered 'ugly' is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ughh yeah im gonna have to play the bullshit card for that one.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> No one asks chicks if they prefer cock or balls
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


:lol I wonder if any chick would prefer balls?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ass

Can live with a lack of tits but having a pancake arse is unforgivable.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boobs


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Rear end for sure.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Best of both worlds


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a weak spot for women with nice organs and appendices.


----------



## SenyacGames (Nov 13, 2014)

Trish Stratus offers the best of both worlds. Still looks amazing too, why look any further?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Best of both worlds


Shark Boy. You win, Sir. :zayn3


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Most important thing to me is a pretty face. After that, a nice ass. Boobs I don't mind if they're small.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Vagina.



















Bus srs, probs ass


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Cute ass, sends me into a frenzy.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Worldbreaker (Nov 13, 2014)

Is it wrong to choose both?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm a leg/feet man :waffle

Renee Young's feet :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love both, but if I had to pick one, it'd be ASS.

I'm also a fan of nice hands. (Y)


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Real question is, who likes to eat dat ass? BELIEVE THAT


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

I wouldn't call myself either a tits or ass man. All I ask is that a woman has a womanly physique. Ain't got time for no manly or girly physiques.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I used to be a boobs person, then I changed to an ass man for years. Nowadays, I tend to look at the boobs more. It's strange because I love a good ass, I'll probably be an ass man again soon.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Real question is, who likes to eat dat ass? BELIEVE THAT


if she got cake, you know im hungry breh


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

both


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Real question is, who likes to eat dat ass? BELIEVE THAT


Hmm...is man ass included or nah?



ShowStopper said:


> Love both, but if I had to pick one, it'd be ASS.
> 
> *I'm also a fan of nice hands.* (Y)


Nice hands are :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Nice hands are :banderas





ShowStopper said:


> I'm also a fan of nice hands. (Y)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE said:


>


Bruh, hands, man, a nice pair are just...gorgeous. #HandFetishist


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Women like a guy who has big, strong hands. True story. I have giant hands and women comment on them all the time. It's just genetics.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Walls said:


> Women like a guy who has big, strong hands. True story. I have giant hands and women comment on them all the time. It's just genetics.


True dat, although within reason. 

Although I'd say I love a nice pair of hands, whereas with most women I talk to it's an afterthought.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

If we going weird fetishes then long legs and underarms > all :sodone :banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shalashaska said:


> If we going weird fetishes then long legs and underarms > all :sodone :banderas


Are you referring to armpits or? Cause if so I feel you on that. :millhouse


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd say both but a pretty face is up there for me too.

Not into the stuff Shal is into :duck. Only thing I love which some might consider weird are chicks with some color in their hair. Not weird at all but most chicks don't have red,purple or highlights.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

A pretty face and a nice rack can substitute for a beautiful ass.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ass. 

Also love me some good thighs :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I kinda dig chicks who have a little stubble on their armpits, don't ask why, it just floats my boat.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

If we're diving into other fetishes, how bout a nice thick pair of thighs to complement a great ass?




Spoiler: legs so big, it stretches the page


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^I like thick thighs on men, if that counts.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't mind thick thighs at all, one of the reasons I think Kaitlyn was the most attractive diva when she was around. She had it all :durant3


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't see how you can differentiate between legs and ass, they go hand in hand unless a girl has awful genetics (shit muscle insertions in either region or very flat muscle bellies or weird fat dispositon) or doesn't lift. 



















^Lol one of my fav female posters from a Ftness/Bodybuilding forum.










As you can see you either get both or none of them usually.

When it comes to non-lifting girls big teds > asses and legs anyday and it's not even close though. Shame that sooner or later fitness girls get really crazy and want to get shredded as fuck and most of them eventually start taking steroids and going too crazy with their diets to get there to lean out while keeping their muscle. 

At 15% bodyfat they just lose their look and roundness and get a more masculine look with narrower hips and less round asses and legs plus I don't like the shredded abs look, makes them look like girls with skinny male bodies. They also don't ovulate anymore and baically devolve back to the status of 8 year olds, having no libido, unable to produce milk, unfertile until they get fat enough etc. 20% bodyfat with decent mass is where it's at, still lean enough to see some abs or a very flat belly at worst and muscle separation in the hammies/quads but keeping the feminine shape and far healthier + they got dat ass like the girls I posted above. I've never seen a fat fit girl so when it comes to girls who lift quantity = quality as the quantity > quality Ideal just gives them a groce unfeminine look.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

They're a lot of women with flat asses and BIG thighs. So ass and thighs don't go together. Likewise, they're women with big asses and small thighs. Also, I have no idea what the fuck you're getting at it with the whole quantity/quality argument lol. But I hear you loud and clear (no pun intended) with the abs thing. A woman with abs is a huge turn off to me. That's why I've always liked Kaitlyn. She had muscle but a naturally thick frame and a little belly. Still looked feminine. 

In fact, I'm not a fan of women with muscles or skinny girls at well. I prefer my women on the thick side. A little belly fat isn't going to freak me out. I don't spend my time looking at fashion shows and beauty pageants where all the contestants are 110 pounds and are showing DAT RIGHT DERE rib cage. I have normal standards when it comes to women so I've never been the kind to seek out extraordinary looking women. 

Also, I have a hard time believing that transformation :clap

But the with squats (based on my observation) is that not everyone benefits from it. Not everyone has the genes for a squatter's ass. The ass may become more rounded but it's generally still small.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Also girls with short hair and glasses kada I don't think I can contain my boner when I play Bayonetta 2 with her design and the gameplay :banderas


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't have boobs but I'm a man with an ok ass i'd say


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> *They're a lot of women with flat asses and BIG thighs. So ass and thighs don't go together*. Likewise, they're women with big asses and small thighs. Also, I have no idea what the fuck you're getting at it with the whole quantity/quality argument lol. But I hear you loud and clear (no pun intended) with the abs thing. A woman with abs is a huge turn off to me. That's why I've always liked Kaitlyn. She had muscle but a naturally thick frame and a little belly. Still looked feminine.
> 
> In fact, I'm not a fan of women with muscles or skinny girls at well. I prefer my women on the thick side. A little belly fat isn't going to freak me out. I don't spend my time looking at fashion shows and beauty pageants where all the contestants are 110 pounds and are showing DAT RIGHT DERE rib cage. I have normal standards when it comes to women so I've never been the kind to seek out extraordinary looking women.
> 
> ...


If they don't lift yeah. If they lift, not so much. I like firm quality mass, not a tub of lard. No such thing as pancakes and big thighs unless she has extremely bad genetics aka AJ Lee, which is the exception, not the rule. Usually fit girls have both. Kaithlyn didn't have flat ass either, IDK where you're going with your argument.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ass. Has a better shelf life than big breasts.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Loudness said:


> If they don't lift yeah. If they lift, not so much. I like firm quality mass, not a tub of lard. No such thing as pancakes and big thighs unless she has extremely bad genetics aka AJ Lee, which is the exception, not the rule. Usually fit girls have both. Kaithlyn didn't have flat ass either, IDK where you're going with your argument.


If you've never seen a fat girl with big thigh and a flat ass I don't what to tell you. Also, I didn't say Kaitlyn have a flat ass. I was just sayin she's an exception to my "no muscular chicks" policy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Never realized people were so picky about such small things. :lmao I always figured women were more picky when it came to their preferences, but I guess I was wrong.



KINGPIN said:


> Ass. Has a better shelf life than big breasts.


I can personally attest to this. Big boobs are awful and only get worse with age (contemplating surgery reduction, tbh).


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> If you've never seen a fat girl with big thigh and a flat ass I don't what to tell you. Also, I didn't say Kaitlyn have a flat ass. I was just sayin she's an exception to my "no muscular chicks" policy.


I guess my whole post must have went over your head or you just didn't bother reading it at all .I was never talking about fat girls but fit girls but why even bother reading posts. Fat girls are a whole different topic which I don't care about and never even mentioned.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Never realized people were so picky about such small things. :lmao I always figured women were more picky when it came to their preferences, but I guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *I can personally attest to this. Big boobs are awful and only get worse with age (contemplating surgery reduction, tbh).*


That'll ruin many days for men and women in Buffalo, probably shouldn't. Plus I heard Swagger is trying to become King Titty Master










Think both are equally picky, it is surprising how picky some men are though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> That'll ruin many days for men and women in Buffalo, probably shouldn't. Plus I heard Swagger is trying to become King Titty Master
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like carrying two toddlers on my chest, man. :jordan4 I've been working out/losing weight and you'd assume one's bust would go down but the OPPOSITE is happening and it's awful.

I mean everyone can have their preferences, it's just that I've been around more picky women irl whereas I've been around guys that are more...vague and willing to bend their preferences when it comes to physical characteristics. Guess it is about even in actuality, though.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> That'll ruin many days for men and women in Buffalo, probably shouldn't. Plus I heard Swagger is trying to become King Titty Master
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, lol @ women going for breast reduction.

Just work your back and all your problems will go away. 200 years ago women still had big tits and they dealt with it the right way, but they weren't sitting on their asses 24/7 and whining about it on the Internet. Nowadays women are so lazy they'd rather get surgery instead of trying to keep the gifts the gods have given to them. It's like men getting shoulder surgery because they're getting too wide and can't fit through doors going frontal anyways. You know what? I enjoy going through doors sideways LOL.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> This, lol @ women going for breast reduction.
> 
> Just work your back and all your problems will go away. 200 years ago women still had big tits and they dealt with it the right way, but they weren't sitting on their asses 24/7 and whining about it on the Internet. Nowadays women are so lazy they'd rather get surgery instead of trying to keep the gifts the gods have given to them. It's like men getting shoulder surgery because they're getting too wide and can't fit through doors going frontal anyways. You know what? I enjoy going through doors sideways LOL.


:dahell 

I love how you post all these goddamn assumptions about me as if you know jackshit about who I am or my daily life. 

"Just work your back and all your problems will go away" um...if I have tumors/cysts in my breasts or overactive hormone production, then no, that's not going to work. And even then, women don't always lose weight in their breasts from exercise (I don't) and if permanent damage is already done to your back then there's nothing you can do.

Please, carry nearly 40 lbs on your chest (and growing) while still working out and seeing NO decrease in size and then come talk to me.

Edit: And do some goddamn research. Due to better healthcare, diets, and hormone inclusion in modern food stuffs, the average size of female breasts have increased VASTLY over just the last 100 years, let alone 200 years.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :dahell
> 
> I love how you post all these goddamn assumptions about me as if you know jackshit about who I am or my daily life.
> 
> ...


I don't care about you nor was I adressing you tbh. Stop beeing ego-centric. This thread is about tits and asses, not about your tits who nobody mentioned anyway.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> I don't care about you nor was I adressing you tbh. Stop beeing ego-centric.


Replying to a post that was directed at me with your little underhanded comments (point out women 'whining on the internet' directly after I said I might get surgery) was TOTALLY not addressed at me, right? 

Yeah, sure, backtracking because you have no decent reply or justification of your ignorance on even the most basic parts of female anatomy. 

And the 200 years comment is :ti just from 1993 to 2013 the average bra size jumped from a 34B to a 34DD. Granted, some are implants, but a decent amount is natural. And you expect me to believe that a 36J was a commonality and something many women dealt with easily in the 1800s? :maury


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Replying to a post that was directed at me with your little underhanded comments was TOTALLY not addressed at me, right?
> 
> Yeah, sure, backtracking because you have no decent reply or justification of your ignorance on even the most basic parts of female anatomy.
> 
> And the 200 years comment is :ti just from 1993 to 2013 the average bra size jumped from a 34B to a 34DD. Granted, some are implants, but a decent amount is natural. And you expect me to believe that a 36J was a commonality and something many women dealt with easily in the 1800s? :maury


I didn't even read your post, I was just responding to Sith Rollins. Stop beeing butthurt for nothing. I don't know your bra size nor do I care.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Argument over tits :mark: I love this place sometimes :done


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Shalashaska said:


> Argument over tits :mark: I love this place sometimes :done


That's Big Hoss for you.

If you thought her Swagger markdom wasn't bad enough now she gotta bring in pillows into play.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> I didn't even read your post, I was just responding to Sith Rollins. Stop beeing butthurt for nothing. I don't know your bra size nor do I care.












Regardless, your ignorance is palpable and I suggest you actually educate yourself on female anatomy before trying to pass judgment on women. I would never attempt to tell men what they should or shouldn't do with their bodies or fool myself into thinking I know more about their sex organs than they do. The only reason I bring up my bra size is because it's relevant to the conversation and proves how truly uninformed you are. Based on your posts I'd say stick to lifting weights and try not to educate people on female anatomy, ESPECIALLY actual women. 

And ffs, it's 'being'. :kobe



Shalashaska said:


> Argument over tits :mark: I love this place sometimes :done


Not an argument, I just find people's willful ignorance to be annoying. ESPECIALLY when it's something they don't have any idea what it's like to deal with but think they can say "Oh, well you're just this or that" Like, do you KNOW? Do you have tits? No? Then you can't really state how a situation involving it can be handled. That's like me trying to tell men how to deal with their penises or some shit.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Regardless, your ignorance is palpable and I suggest you actually educate yourself on female anatomy before trying to pass judgment on women. I would never attempt to tell men what they should or shouldn't do with their bodies or fool myself into thinking I know more about their sex organs than they do. The only reason I bring up my bra size is because it's relevant to the conversation and proves how truly uninformed you are. Based on your posts I'd say stick to lifting weights and try not to educate people on female anatomy, ESPECIALLY actual women.
> 
> And ffs, it's 'being'. :kobe
> 
> ...


I literally have no Idea what you're talking about. 

I don't even know why females visit threads like these if they get butthurt about random opinions that are harmless to begin with. Literally the most random raging I've ever seen on WF. Go watch some Swagger matches to cool down...it will do you good.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Loudness said:


> I literally have no Idea what you're talking about.
> 
> I don't even know why females visit threads like these if they get butthurt about random opinions that are harmless to begin with. Literally the most random raging I've ever seen on WF.


You speak like a typical misogynist. It's obvious that you enjoy oppressing women and giving them lower wages than their male counterparts. Perhaps one day you will realize the greatness that is female power. Until then, you will live in the darkness of ignorance.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this thread took a turn lmao

It's also a fact that big thighs don't = big round butt.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Lou_Skunt said:


> You speak like a typical misogynist. It's obvious that you enjoy oppressing women and giving them lower wages than their male counterparts. Perhaps one day you will realize the greatness that is female power. Until then, you will live in the darkness of ignorance.


You must spread some reputation before giving it to Lou_Skunt again.

For I am a sinner, and I will repent by enflaming my soul to the goddess of fertility. From this day on I will shut silent, never glorifying, never embracing the feminity but rather scorching between beeing beeing a sexist swine- and a rightful humble gentleman.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*GOD DAMMIT THWAGGS*


time to restore order.


Going back to what I originally said. I am more of a face man, actually. Ass is just a huge bonus, don't necessarily care for big boobs


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> I literally have no Idea what you're talking about.
> 
> I don't even know why females visit threads like these if they get butthurt about random opinions that are harmless to begin with. Literally the most random raging I've ever seen on WF. Go watch some Swagger matches to cool down...it will do you good.


Bruh, I ain't 'butthurt', I'm informing you on your ignorance and you're (predictably) getting defensive/whiny over it. And it isn't opinion when it's fact that you're wrong about something. Instead of fessing up to being wrong, you just wanna backtrack and be like "Oh no, crazy woman on MY forum?!?!??!" I didn't have an issue/take offense with anyone's post in this thread, but if you're wrong, then you're wrong and I'm going to tell you that and explain why.



Lou_Skunt said:


> You speak like a typical misogynist. It's obvious that you enjoy oppressing women and giving them lower wages than their male counterparts. Perhaps one day you will realize the greatness that is female power. Until then, you will live in the darkness of ignorance.


If this is supposed to be a pun on me being a feminist, then you don't know how wrong you are. You're talking to a grade A anti-feminist, egalitarian.

Also, the pay gap in America is a myth and been debunked numerous times and is an earning gap because women take lower paying jobs and tend to take more time off (i.e. maternity leave). No one brought up sexism whatsoever, it's just ya'll being ignorant as fuck to how women's bodies work, just as I am sure I don't know as much about men's bodies as you do. Don't get your panties in a bunch, if you're wrong then you're wrong and just admit it/ignore it.

Now can we please just talk about ass and/or titties? Goddamn.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bruh, I ain't 'butthurt', I'm informing you on your ignorance and you're (predictably) getting defensive/whiny over it. And it isn't opinion when it's fact that you're wrong about something. Instead of fessing up to being wrong, you just wanna backtrack and be like "Oh no, crazy woman on MY forum?!?!??!" I didn't have an issue/take offense with anyone's post in this thread, but if you're wrong, then you're wrong and I'm going to tell you that and explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let the Church say, "Amen!"


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bruh, I ain't 'butthurt', I'm informing you on your ignorance and you're (predictably) *getting defensive/whiny over it*. And it isn't opinion when it's fact that you're wrong about something. Instead of fessing up to being wrong, you just wanna backtrack and be like "Oh no, crazy woman on MY forum?!?!??!" I didn't have an issue/take offense with anyone's post in this thread, but if you're wrong, then you're wrong and I'm going to tell you that and explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hypocrisy is strong in this one. I literally have no clue what you are getting butthurt of nor what reason I would have to be backpedalling on and I certainly haven't been whining about anything, and the other posters agree lol. I am legitimately curious how I made you so mad. It would help if you could at least adress the point I made that got you raging but you don't even have the decency to do that. But keep telling yourself whatever makes you feel better, I'm sure you need it considering you cheer for a jobber that will never make it.

And please don't respond to me again as this thread isn't about you randomly getting your period but about teddies and asses. If you want to hate on me create a rant, PM me or something but please stop with your stupid posts that don't contribute anything to the topic at hand.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> The hypocrisy is strong in this one. I literally have no clue what you are getting butthurt of nor what reason I would have to be backpedalling on and I certainly haven't been whining about anything, and the other posters agree lol. I am legitimately curious how I made you so mad. *It would help if you could at least adress the point I made that got you raging but you don't even have the decency to do that.* But keep telling yourself whatever makes you feel better, I'm sure you need it considering you cheer for a jobber that will never make it.





Bigg Hoss said:


> :dahell
> 
> I love how you post all these goddamn assumptions about me as if you know jackshit about who I am or my daily life.
> 
> ...





Bigg Hoss said:


> Replying to a post that was directed at me with your little underhanded comments (point out women 'whining on the internet' directly after I said I might get surgery) was TOTALLY not addressed at me, right?
> 
> Yeah, sure, backtracking because you have no decent reply or justification of your ignorance on even the most basic parts of female anatomy.
> 
> *And the 200 years comment is :ti just from 1993 to 2013 the average bra size jumped from a 34B to a 34DD. Granted, some are implants, but a decent amount is natural. And you expect me to believe that a 36J was a commonality and something many women dealt with easily in the 1800s?* :maury





Loudness said:


> And please don't respond to me again as *this thread isn't about you randomly getting your period* but about teddies and asses. If you want to hate on me create a rant, PM me or something but please stop with your stupid posts that don't contribute anything to the topic at hand.


And this thread isn't about your sexism and ignorance, but hey, you keep on showing it. At least I'm actually discussing tits, while you're bringing up Swagger and how much you love lifting weights.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> And this thread isn't about your sexism and ignorance, but hey, you keep on showing it. At least I'm actually discussing tits, while you're bringing up Swagger and how much you love lifting weights.


tl;dr


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Now can we please just talk about ass and/or titties? Goddamn.


*FUCK*

*YES*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^Omfg, I would kill for that bra from the first gif.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE said:


> *FUCK*
> 
> *YES*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> this thread took a turn lmao
> 
> It's also a fact that big thighs don't = big round butt.


My bad :$


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> My bad :$


You just became my favourite poster. Dat bouncing doe.

A true mans man.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, luckily this thread got back on track. Would have hated to see it end up like the Pornstar thread. Anyway, I'm going to bring up a topic that's not related to the title but is in a kind of way. What about some love for the bigger girls? I'm not ashamed to admit that from time to time I can admire the bigger woman. What? None of you would like a go at Queen Latifah?



Spoiler: Sexiest BBW alive















She is the Goddess of Plus Size women and embodies everything being a plus size model is about. Somewhere along the line the meaning got lost and "Bigger is beautiful" meant ten tummy folds and five chins. But Queen is really a beauty and proof that bigger can be beautiful.

I don't care if I'm labelled a perv or a freak or disgusting or anything like that for finding a fatty attractive. I rather be attracted to a big beautiful woman than an underage Hannah Montana or Ariana Grande clone like 90% of the internet is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> Well, luckily this thread got back on track. Would have hated to see it end up like the Pornstar thread. Anyway, I'm going to bring up a topic that's not related to the title but is in a kind of way. What about some love for the bigger girls? I'm not ashamed to admit that from time to time I can admire the bigger woman. What? None of you would like a go at Queen Latifah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one thinks that except fat fetishes and fat activists, dude. If nothing else, the pressure to be thinner has increased over the past decade (for women AND men).

I do agree, though, Queen Latifah is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No one thinks that except fat fetishes and fat activists, dude. If nothing else, the pressure to be thinner has increased over the past decade (for women AND men).
> 
> I do agree, though, Queen Latifah is fucking gorgeous.


Lol, I was referring to the fat activists! They're the ones who use the whole "bigger is beautiful" crap to make excuses for their shitty lifestyle choices and downright putrid appearance. That's what I meant by the concept got lost. "Bigger is beautiful" was used to empower gorgeous ladies who were on the bigger side, like Queen Latifah, to not conform to the social pressure of thinking that ribcage is acceptable. Heck, it just means that NO ONE should conform it; not use it as a sorry excuse for 8 cheeseburgers a meal.....and a diet coke.

Hope I cleared that misconception 

And because I think I almost just turned this into some social debate, here's more ass:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

also agree with boobs go down hill faster than asses

i'm just not one of those guys that will stare at a chicks tits. If im checking a chick out it's not something i look at before face/ass/legs. For w/e reason tho the last gf of mine had great tits and a flat ass haha.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> My bad :$


lol no worries i enjoyed reading it


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :dahell
> 
> I love how you post all these goddamn assumptions about me as if you know jackshit about who I am or my daily life.
> 
> ...


I read everything, but I have some suggestions...

1. DDP Yoga

2. Bra size also went up with people getting bigger in general, bra size isn't necessarily boob size, it's the circumference so bigger women = bigger bras on average.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I read everything, but I have some suggestions...
> 
> 1. DDP Yoga
> 
> 2. Bra size also went up with people getting bigger in general, bra size isn't necessarily boob size, it's the circumference so bigger women = bigger bras on average.


1. I do yoga. Hatha and power. I know how to deal with my own body and I don't need suggestions from some random dude on the internet when it wasn't asked or warranted for your input. No offense meant, I just don't need your advice. 

2. No shit, but people also got bigger because of better health, both men and women which is why the average height has increased as well. And obese women don't necessarily have large breasts, I've seen plenty who don't, and often times it has more to do with hormone production and genetics. Uh, yeah, bra size IS boob size. It's how much space your boobs take up within a given material. If your boobs are too wide, too large, then you go up a bra size. Maybe you don't know how bras work, but the letter is the cup, the numbers are the circumference. 1993 - 34B was the average, 34 around and a B cup. 2013 the average is a 34DD, 34 around and a DD cup which is the actual size. The cup size is what matters and it's increased, the inches have stayed the same.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

More of a boobs guy, but I do love a nice ass.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> Lol, I was referring to the fat activists! They're the ones who use the whole "bigger is beautiful" crap to make excuses for their shitty lifestyle choices and downright putrid appearance. That's what I meant by the concept got lost. "Bigger is beautiful" was used to empower gorgeous ladies who were on the bigger side, like Queen Latifah, to not conform to the social pressure of thinking that ribcage is acceptable. Heck, it just means that NO ONE should conform it; not use it as a sorry excuse for 8 cheeseburgers a meal.....and a diet coke.
> 
> Hope I cleared that misconception
> 
> And because I think I almost just turned this into some social debate, here's more ass:


Gotta love dem PAWG's. :banderas


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TBH, I just care about the sex.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm glad we are back to topic


----------



## boxxx (May 28, 2014)

his thread is day by day better....


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Ass.
> 
> Also love me some good thighs :banderas


this. Nothing goes better with a nice ass like some sexy legs.


----------



## Brodie-Stewart (Dec 15, 2012)

the womans equivalent of the glory trail. from the belly button to the ''goods'' on a toned woman make me Howell at the moon But more than anything a bonnie face beats all imo.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

hey i just want it tight


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I love this thread.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Love a nice arse. To be honest though, a pretty face brings me to my knees. When i'm with friends obviously where judging and asking "Would you do her?" etc. There's girls that I would "do" but, when I see a pretty face I literally fall in love. Strangely enough girls that I love tend to lack in the tits and arse department.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> Also girls with short hair and glasses kada I don't think I can contain my boner when I play Bayonetta 2 with her design and the gameplay :banderas


Absolutely love girls with short hair. Brings out their pretty face.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Aw arent you guys cute, im a girl but I think average size boobs are nicer but a nice bum is better.
I love a pretty face... a nice face for a guy, thats the most important thing, plus personality... but I love Randys bum.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I come back to a tits thread and there's a discussion about DDP Yoga :maury. I love this place.
Lets get back on topic though:
























*


----------

